# chatbox



## CookLikeJulia (Mar 27, 2010)

what is your opinion if we put chatbox here.

this is just my opinion.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 27, 2010)

Can you explain further please?


----------



## GB (Mar 27, 2010)

We had chat here a while ago. For the first few days everyone used it, but then once the novelty wore off we would be lucky to have two people in at the same time.


----------



## nicklord1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I  remember the chat room it was cool  you should bring it back


----------



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2010)

i think there are too few that would use it . the one we had just faded away . not enough interested players.


----------

